# gift + apollon don't connect

## nimatar

I've installed gift and his GUI apollon, but it don't connect to the networks staying always on "connecting..."

Is it possible that I've not configured properly the port forwarding of my router?

here is a piece of the log output:

```

[16:08:54] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:324(keep_alive): kept 0 connections alive

[16:08:54] OpenFT: ft_conn.c:351(acquire_new_stuff): seeking more parents...

[16:08:54] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 24.33.202.50:1344

[16:08:54] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 80.198.233.110:1734

[16:08:54] OpenFT: ft_session.c:595(ft_session_connect): attempting connection to 193.11.250.189:1215

[16:08:54] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[16:08:54] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[16:08:54] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[16:08:55] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:223(fst_plugin_discover_callback): discovery cycle complete: 10 pings, 0 pongs, 0 others

[16:08:55] OpenFT: 193.11.250.189:1215 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[16:08:55] OpenFT: 80.198.233.110:1734 (INDEX) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[16:08:55] OpenFT: 24.33.202.50:1344 (SEARCH) -> DISCO: Socket error: Connection refused

[16:08:59] FastTrack: fst_session.c:152(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from 204.1.128.61:2819

[16:08:59] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 66.41.108.130:3641, load: 52%

[16:08:59] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:154(fst_plugin_connect_next): discovery cycle started with 10 UDP pings

[16:09:04] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[16:09:04] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[16:09:04] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[16:09:07] FastTrack: fst_session.c:152(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from 66.41.108.130:3641

[16:09:07] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 66.26.248.201:1553, load: 52%

[16:09:14] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[16:09:14] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[16:09:14] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[16:09:15] FastTrack: fst_session.c:152(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from 66.26.248.201:1553

[16:09:15] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 12.216.244.124:1467, load: 52%

[16:09:19] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:223(fst_plugin_discover_callback): discovery cycle complete: 10 pings, 0 pongs, 0 others

[16:09:23] FastTrack: fst_session.c:152(fst_session_disconnect): disconnected from 12.216.244.124:1467

[16:09:23] FastTrack: fst_session.c:119(fst_session_connect): connecting to 66.66.100.133:3210, load: 49%

[16:09:23] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:154(fst_plugin_connect_next): discovery cycle started with 10 UDP pings

[16:09:24] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[16:09:24] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[16:09:24] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

```

and giFT.conf:

```

[main]

# Boolean determining whether or not this file has been reviewed and is

# complete.  giFT will fail to start unless this is non-zero.  This is done

# so that we can make sure you, at the very least, read through this file.

# Default: 0

setup = 1

# Space separated list of hosts to allow connection to giFT's interface

# protocol (running default on port 1213).  This protocol is used for GUIs

# to communicate with giFT and could be considered a security risk to allow

# external connections.

# The following special keywords are supported:

#  ALL       - synonym for 0.0.0.0/0

#  LOCAL     - synonym for 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.0.0/16 172.0.0.0/11 10.0.0.0/8

# Bitwidth fields are optional

# Default: LOCAL

hosts_allow = LOCAL

# Port on which to listen for user interface connections.  Unless you have a

# special need to talk to the client on a non-standard port, just accept the

# default.

# NOTE:

#  If you change this value, you will also need to modify the ui.conf

#  configuration for the machine which will be making outgoing connections

#  here.

client_port = 1213

# Determines whether or not to follow symbolic links.  If this value is set

# non-zero, symlinks will be traversed and a directory inode tracking system

# will be used to ensure that giFT does not descend the same directory

# twice.  If you do not have any symlinks or do not want them traversed, set

# this to 0 for a very minor efficiency gain.

# Windows users: this setting has no effect.

# Default: 1

follow_symlinks = 1

# Colon separated list of protocol plugins to load by default.  If dynamic

# library support is enabled, the plugin specified will be stat'd to check if

# it is a loadable path.  If that fails, the fallback method is to attempt to

# construct the fully qualified path based on the configured environment.

# NOTES:

#  Without dynamic library support, this plugin must have been compiled into

#  your giFT binary.  With, this plugin must exist in the installed

#  plugin directory.  giFT -V will output this path to you, if you are not

#  sure.

#  Protocol names are case sensitive, so use OpenFT, not Openft.

# For example, to use the OpenFT and Gnutella protocols use:

#  OpenFT:Gnutella

# Default: none

plugins = OpenFT:Gnutella:FastTrack

###############################################################################

# DOWNLOAD CONTROLS

[download]

# Directory to store transfers while they are being operated on.  Temporary

# state files are also kept here.  It is recommended, but not required, that

# the incoming and completed directories are on the same partition (drive).

# Windows users: please use the following path specification:

# incoming = /C/Program Files/giFT/incoming

# For example, to refer to C:\Program Files\giFT\incoming, use:

# incoming = /C/Program Files/giFT/incoming

# Default (*nix):    ~/.giFT/incoming

# Default (Windows): /C/Program Files/giFT/incoming

incoming = /docs/incomplete/gift

# Directory which will contain files after they have successfully finished

# downloading.

# Default (*nix):    ~/.giFT/completed

# Default (Windows): /C/Program Files/giFT/completed

completed = /docs/incoming/gift

###############################################################################

# SHARE SUBMISSION AND UPLOAD CONTROL

[sharing]

# Maximum amount of uploads allowed from the same user at any given time.  It

# is recommended that you keep this at 1 in order to prevent users from

# unfairly queueing your connection.

# Default: 1

max_peruser_uploads = 1

# Determines whether or not to hide directories which contain a leading dot.

# These directories are commonly meant to be "hidden" and thus should not be

# submitted to the network.  Selecting 0 here will submit all directories.

# Default: 1

hide_dot_files = 1

# Colon separated list of fully qualified paths you wish to share.  These

# directories will be recursed at giFT's startup and the files contained

# within will be subjected to an MD5 hashing.  The results will be cached and

# will only be recalculated on a per share basis when the size or

# modification time in the cache and on disk disagree, or the file name is

# changed.

# Sanity notice:

#  Do NOT share source directories!  Remote nodes will refuse to index your

#  shares if you are attempting to submit more than 64000 files.

# Security notice:

#  Do not share directories which may contain sensitive information, such as

#  ~ ($HOME).  Also note that any directories shared here will be stripped of

#  all but the last path element when submitted to other nodes for indexing,

#  effectively "hiding" the directory prefix.

# Windows users: please use the following path specification:

#  /[drive]/dir1/dir2:/[drive]/dir3/dir4 ...

# For example, to refer to C:\Program Files\giFT\shares and D:\shares, use:

#  /C/Program Files/giFT/shares:/D/shares

# Default: none

root = /docs/music

# Maximum amount of simultaneous uploads allowed.  Setting this to -1 will

# cause giFT to not limit outgoing transfers.  0 effectively disables sharing.

# This may also be handled at run time via your GUI of choice.

# Default: -1

max_uploads = 2

# Controls when giFT periodically rescans your shared directories for any

# changes (new files, missing files, changed files, etc.) and communicates

# those changes to the underlying protocols.  This parameter specifies how

# often (in seconds) you want that to happen.

# For your reference

# 0        turns off periodic auto-resync

# 3600     one hour

# 86400    one day

# 604800   one week

# Default: 86400

auto_resync_interval = 0

# Controls whether or not giFT should automatically share files that you have

# finished downloading.  This feature significantly improves the network's

# abundance of files and helps ease the load on those sharing popular files.

# It's a Good Thing (TM), please leave it on.

# Avoid setting your completed directories through sharing/root, as that

# setting will duplicate recursion of the completed directory and cause

# generally undesirable results.

# Default: 1

share_completed = 0

###############################################################################

# USER SPACE BANDWIDTH CONTROL

[bandwidth]

# Bandwidth throttling allows giFT to have some basic control over your

# bandwidth usage.  This code operates in user space, and as a result can not

# guarantee perfect accuracy.  If you wish to use this feature, please

# consider using a more reliable kernel space option first.  As always, google

# should be able to assist you there.

# The following configuration switches control the maximum number of bytes

# per second allowed for the given stream direction.  A setting of 0 will

# disable throttling for that direction.

# Default: 0

downstream = 0

upstream = 0

```

----------

## MarkDavies

Could you post your Gnutella.conf, OpenFT.conf and FastTrack.conf files.

OpenFT, Gnutella and OpenFT protocols should work behind a router without ports being forwarded to your Gentoo box as they try to open connections to other nodes. You only need ports forwarded to your Gentoo box if you wish to receive connections.

Which router are you using?

Can you supply its settings?

Is it a NAT enabled router?

If you do want to forward ports to you Gentoo box then look in the Gnutella.conf, OpenFT.conf and FastTrack.conf files as these contain the ports that the protocol plugins listen on. Do not make port 1213 available to the outside world. This port is used by the giFT GUIs and you don't want others controlling giFT  :Smile: 

You might want to leave giFT running for a while. Not all the nodes that giFT will try to connect to will be available, some nodes will be turned off or be behind firewalls. It often takes my machine a while to connect to the OpenFT and FastTrack networks.

Have you set up a firewall on your Gentoo box?

----------

## nimatar

first of all thank you for your answer

 *MarkDavies wrote:*   

> Could you post your Gnutella.conf, OpenFT.conf and FastTrack.conf files.
> 
> 

 

here they are:

Gnutella.conf:

```

##############################################################################

# MAIN

[main]

#

# Which port the Gnutella plugin uses.  The default for the Gnutella network

# is normally 6346, but it is random for this plugin in order not to interfere

# with other Gnutella clients.

#

# Unlike OpenFT, the Gnutella plugin uses a single port for both HTTP and

# protocol communication.  Similar to OpenFT, this port must be reachable from

# the outside Internet if you want to download from firewalled users.  Download

# and search result performance is much better when this port is reachable, as

# quite a fair number of hosts on the Gnutella network are firewalled.

#

# Default: random (3312, 4312)

#

port = 3680

##############################################################################

# HTTP CONFIGURATION

[http]

#

# Should the Gnutella plugin use an HTTP proxy server?

#

# The Gnutella plugin will contact some websites over HTTP for finding an

# initial list of nodes.  If you need to go through a proxy server to access

# websites, the plugin will fail to connect to the Gnutella network unless you

# fill in your proxy server here.  This should probably go away and be replaced

# by checking the 'http_proxy' environment variable instead.  Please fix me.

#

# This field can be formatted as hostname:port, with an optional 'http://'

# prefix and optional trailing slash.  For example, http://my.proxy.com:8080/

# and my.proxy.com:8080 are valid.

#

# Most people can probably leave this blank.

#

# Default: none

#

proxy = 

```

FastTrack.conf:

```

# FastTrack/FastTrack.conf

###############################################################################

###############################################################################

# MAIN

[main]

#

# Your username. FastTrack will not allow access to the network without a

# username. The username is not unique on the network and is not to be trusted.

# The username must _not_ contain _whitespaces_!

#

alias = nimatar

#

# The port FastTrack will listen on for incoming connections. Both TCP and UDP.

#

port = 1214

#

# If you are behind a NAT and you are forwarding the above port set this to 1

# i.e. you forward outside_ip:port -> inside_ip:port

# outside_ip and inside_ip are determined automatically.

# Set this to zero if you are not forwarding.

#

forwarding = 1

#

# If set to 1 FastTrack will share files as configured with giFT.

# If set to 0 files will never be shared on FastTrack even if giFT

# shares on other networks.

#

allow_sharing = 1

#

# If set to 1 FastTrack will filter out all search results which come from

# ips matching the ranges specified in the file ~/.giFT/FastTrack/banlist

#

banlist_filter = 1

#

# Number of times the plugin will search again after a search has completed.

# Setting it to 2, for exmaple, will search two times after the original

# search, that is three times total. Zero means there will be no additional

# search after the initial one.

# Don't overdo it! The supernode will disconnect you for excessive searching.

#

auto_search_more = 1

```

and OpenFT.conf:

```

[main]

# Node classification.  This value is very important and will determine your

# potential role on the network.  The following settings are allowed:

# 1  (USER)

#  Basic class that all nodes implicitly belong to.  This node will maintain

#  very few TCP connections on the network and perform almost no tasks other

#  than to upload to other users.  Users who do not have direct Internet

#  connections will be forced into this class.

# 3  (SEARCH)

#  Responsible for manging indexes of a large group of directly connected

#  children (run-time modifier for the USER class), responding to and

#  forwarding search requests from peers, as well as directing push requests

#  so that indirectly connected users may still share files.

#  Please note that this class will require a much greater amount of both

#  local and network resources.  If you select this, pay very close attention

#  to the database environment settings several configuration options down.

#  For reference, there are several fully functioning search nodes on

#  "average" broadband connections, such as 768/128kbit (my node *sigh*).

#  Keeping your node up-to-date is absolutely essential for this node class.

#  Please check for regular updates and be sure that you are always running

#  the latest version.

# 5  (INDEX)

#  Meta node used in favor of user nodes when attempting new connections to

#  the network.  This node class is also responsible for managing statistics

#  information for the virtual clusters created by SEARCH nodes.  Reliability

#  is the largest requirement here.

# If you're unsure it is highly recommended that you select 1 (the default).

# A setting of 7 will select both a SEARCH and INDEX node.

class = 1

# Core listening port.  OpenFT uses a compacted binary protocol for the core

# communication with other nodes.  If this machine is unable to provide both

# port and http_port to the outside directly (blocked by either by a firewall

# or a NAT setup) you should select 0 here.

# NOTE:

#  If you are unable to route this port (along with the HTTP port) you will be

#  unable to download from other users with that same inability.  You will,

#  however, maintain the ability to upload to other non-firewalled users.

#  Selecting non-zero when the port is not available to the outside will cause

#  very broken behaviour, namely search results will be extremely unreliable.

# Default: random (1215, 2215)

port = 1996

# HTTP server port.  OpenFT's implementation also makes use of HTTP for all

# file transfers.  See above for more details.  Please provide a valid port

# here regardless of your firewall state.

# Default: random (2216, 3216)

http_port = 2645

# Arbitrary name you'd like to associate with your node.  This field is

# optional and it is NOT to be trusted.  The name is not unique to the

# network.  Please do not choose useless aliases.

alias = nimatar

###############################################################################

# SEARCH NODE SETTINGS

[connections]

# Maximum number of "active" nodes that are allowed connection at any given

# time.  The default value (-1) is used to calculate a suitable value for

# most search nodes based on their current max child configuration and other

# parameters.  If you wish to take on additional connections, please note

# that you must set your maximum file descriptor limit accordingly (provided

# that the internal setrlimit() call is unable to sufficiently increase your

# current limits).  Consult your shell's manual regarding ulimits for more

# details.

max_active = -1

###############################################################################

# SEARCH NODE SETTINGS

[search]

# Maximum number of "child" nodes you are able to support.  If you feel that

# you have adequate processing power and memory, you may increase this value

# until the load is no longer acceptable.  Please be sure to read the

# max_active and env_cache settings in this section before you change the

# default value.

children = 85

# Boolean setting determining whether or not to print token search queries

# through the main logging facility.  This can become quite noisy and may

# inflate the size of the log file enormously.

noisy = 0

# Absolute path where the search database environment should be stored.  Make

# sure to provide a path with plenty of hard disk space (~100-300MB) and on a

# device with efficient hard drive access to improve access time when

# swapping cannot be avoided.

# NOTE:

#  As always, this path is in UNIX format, so Windows users will need to

#  hack around this accordingly.  If you aren't sure what I mean by this, you

#  need to go back and read gift.conf documentation.

env_path = ~/.giFT/OpenFT/db

# Total cache size for the entire search database environment.  The idea here 

# is to find a perfect balance between disk access and memory usage, which

# we are still widely experimenting with.  If you have a lot of memory to

# dedicate to your search node, by all means increase this value accordingly

# as it will improve overall performance (significantly in some cases).

# WARNING:

#  Specifications less than 500MB (and we expect you will specify less than

#  that) are subject to a 20% inflation due to some libdb implementation

#  detail.

# NOTE:

#  Units are specified in bytes, and as such you will not be allowed to

#  specify 1GB or higher.  While libdb supports this, the API is more obscure

#  than this simple configuration option, hopefully the configuration will

#  be extended at some point to support this.

env_cache = 31457280

###############################################################################

# LAN MODE FACILITIES

[local]

# OpenFT offers a special configuration for users who wish to operate a

# network from within a local area network (LAN).  This mode causes giFT to

# reject authorization from any non-local address as well as advertising it's

# presence via the local UDP broadcast.  If this switch is non-zero you will

# not be able to contact the main network.

lan_mode = 0

# When LAN mode is enabled, this configuration switch is used to verify

# which hosts are allowed connection to the core OpenFT port.  It is

# highly recommended that you just don't touch this, regardless of what

# lan_mode's value is.

# NOTE:

#  This switch provides a very crude loophole that could allow you to create

#  a "private" OpenFT network between a list of known nodes.  Using this

#  "feature" is going to be quite cumbersome as it is intended to be used

#  by developers only.  You have been warned.

hosts_allow = LOCAL

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenFT, Gnutella and OpenFT protocols should work behind a router without ports being forwarded to your Gentoo box as they try to open connections to other nodes. You only need ports forwarded to your Gentoo box if you wish to receive connections.
> 
> Which router are you using?
> ...

 

I don't know much about routers, but i have enabled port forwarding for ports 3680, 1996 & 1214 for UDP & TCP traffic, also I've enable DMZ for my IP, don't know exactly what that does, but I saw it somewhere so tried that.

Don't know if my router is NAT enabled, I don't see anything about that in the router configuration.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you do want to forward ports to you Gentoo box then look in the Gnutella.conf, OpenFT.conf and FastTrack.conf files as these contain the ports that the protocol plugins listen on. Do not make port 1213 available to the outside world. This port is used by the giFT GUIs and you don't want others controlling giFT 
> 
> You might want to leave giFT running for a while. Not all the nodes that giFT will try to connect to will be available, some nodes will be turned off or be behind firewalls. It often takes my machine a while to connect to the OpenFT and FastTrack networks.
> ...

 

I haven't set up a  firewall yet  :Embarassed: 

I leaved giFT running for about 15 minutes and it still didn't connected, I'll try to let it run a bit more to see what happens.

----------

## nimatar

Tried to emerge the ~x86 version but without difference...  :Sad: 

----------

## MarkDavies

Well, from what I can see, everything is ok with your config files. The only difference is that I've used absolute paths

```
OpenFT.conf:

....

env_path = /home/p2p/.giFT/OpenFT/db

...
```

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/gift

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/gift/files/gift.confd,v 1.3 2004/07/15 00:20:21 agriffis Exp $

# /etc/conf.d/gift

# Config file for gift control script

# Change the following vars only if you know

# what you're doing, there's no checking for

# invalid data yet!

# owner of giFTd process (don't change, must be existing)

USER="p2p"

# where the shared directory is

#SHAREDIR="/usr/share/giFT"

SHAREDIR="/home/p2p/.giFT"

# logfile (/dev/null for nowhere)

LOG="/var/log/giftd.log"

# nice level, 0<x<19, more nice -> less cpuspeed consumed

#NICE="19"

NICE="12"
```

I've placed a gzipped tar of my node files here. Replace yours with these and see if you can connect. If that doesn't work then I'm not really sure what the problem could be.

You might want to check the giFT user mailing list to see if somebody else has had these problems. The usual response is "stop gift, remove/move your node files and then restart gift."

If you do post to the giFT user mailing list it pays to give them as much info as possible. If you post your config files, remove the comment lines to save space. Tell them which router your have, gift version, plugin versions, etc. The group is usually pretty friendly.

I hope that helps,

  Mark.

----------

## nimatar

Thank you! Updating the nodes worked, at least for openFT and FastTrack, only Gnutella still don't connect.

----------

## MarkDavies

Thats good to hear. Could you post a log file and I'll have a look to see if I can spot what is going wrong

```
# tail -f ~/.giFT/giftd.log  | grep -i -e gnutella
```

I know Gnutella can obtain a list of nodes via HTTP. You my want to stop gift and delete Gnutella's node file.

----------

## nimatar

```

nimatar@polaris nimatar $ tail -f ~/.giFT/giftd.log  | grep -i -e gnutella

[17:21:54] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[17:21:54] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[17:21:54] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[17:22:04] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[17:22:04] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[17:22:04] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[17:22:14] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[17:22:14] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[17:22:14] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

[and so on...]

```

also deleting the nodes file didn't change anything,

I tried also to run a script mentioned somewhere in these forums, but I got this strange output:

```

--17:27:16--  http://crab.bishopston.net:3558/?urlfile=1&client=GEN2&version=0.2

           => `gwebcaches.new'

Resolving crab.bishopston.net... 127.0.0.1

Connecting to crab.bishopston.net[127.0.0.1]:3558... failed: Connection refused.

/usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh: line 8: die: command not found

--17:27:16--  http://crab.bishopston.net:3558/?hostfile=1&client=GEN2&version=0.2

           => `nodes.new'

Resolving crab.bishopston.net... 127.0.0.1

Connecting to crab.bishopston.net[127.0.0.1]:3558... failed: Connection refused.

/usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh: line 14: die: command not found

Update complete!

```

It seems to try to connect to localhost! I don't understand that...

The OpenFT connection isn't really stable to, sometimes in disconnect or shows there are only 5 users or something, and later it say there are some thousand of users

----------

## MarkDavies

OpenFT can be like that. It should stabalise after a while. The longer you leave giFT running the better (normally). I leave my giFT running 24/7.

Here is my gwebcaches file....

```
# cat .giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches

http://crabcake.dynalias.net:9627/ 0

http://gazth-sonika.ath.cx:8080/ 0

http://gwc.jooz.net:8010/gwc/ 0

http://gwebcache2.limewire.com:9000/gwc 0

http://kisama.ath.cx:8080/ 0

http://krill.shacknet.nu:20095/gwc 0

http://starscream.dynalias.com/ 0

http://www.vittavi.net/cgi-bin/perlgcache.cgi 0

http://ygwc.y-0.net/ygwc.php 0

http://crab2.dyndns.org:30002/gwc/ 0

http://crab.bishopston.net:3558/ 0

http://crab1.dyndns.org:8002/gwc/ 0

http://gcache.cloppy.net/ 0

http://loot.alumnigroup.org/ 0

http://cache.kicks-ass.net:8000/ 0

http://galvatron.dyndns.org:59009/gwcache 0

http://gwc.lame.net/gwcii.php 0

http://gwebcache.subourbon.com/ 0

http://www.mute.dds.nl/Mcache1/mcache.php 0

http://bbs.robertwoolley.co.uk/GWebCache/gcache.php 0

http://carneboy.no-ip.com/~crendon/mcache/mcache.php 0

http://www.dorgby.net/gwc/gcache.cgi 0

http://gnutella.imesh.com/webcache/ 0

http://gnutella.imesh.com/webcache/index.php 0

http://g2cache.theg2.net/gwcache/lynnx.asp 0

http://gwebcache.bearshare.net/gcache.php 0

http://gwebcache.bearshare.net/ 0

http://node01.hewson.cns.ufl.edu:8080/ccpwcc.cgi 0

http://node01.hewson.cns.ufl.edu:8080/cpwc.cgi 0

http://node01.hewson.cns.ufl.edu:8080/cpwc2.cgi 0

http://node01.hewson.cns.ufl.edu:8080/cpwc3.cgi 0

http://node01.hewson.cns.ufl.edu:8080/cpwc4.cgi 0

http://node01.hewson.cns.ufl.edu:8080/pwc.cgi 0

http://node01.hewson.cns.ufl.edu:8080/pwc4.cgi 0

http://node01.hewson.cns.ufl.edu:8080/cpwc1.cgi 0

http://node01.hewson.cns.ufl.edu:8080/cpwc5.cgi 0

http://gnutella2.emulate-this.de/gwcii.php 0

http://www.thonyx.wz.cz/gwcii.php 0

http://www.myst.co.za/gcache/index.asp 0

http://www.infi-netsolutions.net/lynn.asp 0

http://gwebcache.bearshare.net/GCAChe.PHP 0

http://bbs.robertwoolley.co.uk/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://www27.brinkster.com/snok7/lynn04/lynn.asp 0

http://gnuccache.isa-geek.org:81/Gnutella/Lynn.asp 0

http://gwebcache.bearshare.net/gcache.Php 0

http://cache.mynapster.com/index.php 0

http://cache.mynapster.com/ 0

http://gwc2.awyeah.net/gwc/gwcii.php 0

http://intense.homelinux.coww.xolox.nl/gwebcache/ 0

http://g2.tjtech.org/g2/ 0

http://g2.tjtech.org/g2/index.php 0

http://gwebcache.bearshare.net/GCAche.PHP 0

http://www.easwww.xolox.nl/GWEBcache/ 0

http://www.easwww.xolox.nl/GWebcache/ 0

http://www.easwww.xolox.nl/gwebcache/ 0

http://www.easwww.xolox.nl/gwebcache/default.asp 0

http://www.xolox.nl/gwebcache/ 0

http://www.xolox.nl/gwebcache/default.asp 0
```

Replace your gwebcaches file with the one above and the Gnutella node file with the one in the tar file.

I'm not sure whats up with your script. I tried to ping the site the script accesses and the domain seems to resolve to 127.0.0.1

```
ping crab.bishopston.net

PING crab.bishopston.net (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.139 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.153 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.161 ms

--- crab.bishopston.net ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.139/0.151/0.161/0.009 ms
```

----------

## frozenJim

Um... isn't it just that he doesn't have a "starter node" that works?

My understanding is that your giFT looks to the list of known nodes in your recent_nodes and stable_nodes files in ~/.gift/Gnutella and ~/.gift/OpenFT.  So if these have no valid nodes - you have no place to start building your library of nodes.  

Am I missing the plot here?

So I was excited to see the link to a "known-good" node list.  Sadly the .tar.gz file won't download   :Crying or Very sad:  so I cannot get a starter node either and have the same problems as nimatar.  In fact, I am assuming that EVERYONE has this problem at first.

Am I waaayyyyyy off base?

Send me a node anyhow... humour an old fart.

----------

## frozenJim

Boy, for all of the people asking the same question on this and every other forum - there sure isn't too much effort going into "ANSWERING".

I found my solution - ditched giFT and Apollon and went with MLdonkey.  Wooeyyy!!! does it ever work!!!

It has giFT and Shareaza and Gnutella and G2 and..and..and..you name it, it's in there.  You can use various front-ends for it but I find the KDE KMLDonkey front-end is the best for me.  It still takes a week of googleing to figure out how to make it go - but hey - that's why I get paid so much isn't it?

----------

